# Help Finding a Verse in the Pauline Epistles



## Puritanhead (May 14, 2006)

I recollect someone making reference to a verse in the Pauline epistles... which I cannot recall off hand, or think intuitively of the words to get it to come up on Biblegateway.com

it was something Paul said about worshipping the created and men idolizing their own wills... does such a verse even exist? If so, where, because my memory is fuzzy...

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2006)

Are you thinking of Romans 1.18-32?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 14, 2006)

No... but it was nice rereading it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2006)

That was what came to my mind.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 14, 2006)

Perhaps the person who said this was paraphrasing or surmising so broadly, I cannot find it, because it's not there.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2006)

Are you sure Ryan? 


> (Rom 1:22) Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,
> 
> (Rom 1:23) And changed the glory of the uncorruptible God into an image made like to corruptible man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts, and creeping things.


----------



## Casey (May 14, 2006)

The term "will worship" appears here in the KJV.

Col 2


> 16 Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days:
> 17 Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ.
> 18 Let no man beguile you of your reward in a voluntary humility and worshipping of angels, intruding into those things which he hath not seen, vainly puffed up by his fleshly mind,
> 19 And not holding the Head, from which all the body by joints and bands having nourishment ministered, and knit together, increaseth with the increase of God.
> ...


----------

